# 514t ALARM SYSTEMS



## dcarter70 (Jul 30, 2011)

My son has a 1994 Toyota Camry that we purchased from a private owner. He recently was having problems with battery and all of a sudden the alarm systm is going off which we have no remote for. How do you disarm this alarm system? where can we find the kill switch or can it be unhooked permanently?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

dcarter70 said:


> My son has a 1994 Toyota Camry that we purchased from a private owner. He recently was having problems with battery and all of a sudden the alarm systm is going off which we have no remote for. How do you disarm this alarm system? where can we find the kill switch or can it be unhooked permanently?


 Really can't offer you much as it was there already, try contacting the last owner. If it's after market alarm then the brain is under the dashboard, usually under a finish panel. Find the fuse and pull it, if you want to use the alarm then go to a car audio place see if they can offer to find remotes and program it for you.


----------

